# Feedern im See - Mache ich etwas falsch?



## baggersee (9. Mai 2008)

Ich war heute das erste mal feedern bei uns am Baggersee.
Ich habe mir dafür die Schlaufenmontage, 40cm Vorfach mit 14er Haken und einen 40gr Futterkorb an meine DAM Feederrute von 3,90m angebracht. 

Viele Tips und Hinweise die ich u.a. hier im Forum gefunden habe, habe ich versucht umzusetzen. Ein wichtiger Hinweis war z.B. den Futterkorm bei jedem Auswurf so ziemlich an gleicher Stelle zu platzieren, und genau das ist mir nicht gelungen - oder doch?

Meine Vorgehensweise
1. Am anderen Seeufer habe ich mir z.b. einen Baum gemerkt den ich immer wieder angeworfen habe.
2. Nach dem ersten Wurf, und nachdem der Futterkorb am Seegrund ankam habe ich die Hauptschnur in den Schnurclip eingeklemmt.
3. Jetzt habe ich versucht die Hauptschnur auf Spannung zu bekommen, sodass sich die Rutenspitze etwas spannt.
Dieser (Spann)Vorgang war jedesmal anders. Mal musste ich 6x kurbeln mal 10x. Warum?

Meine Frage: Mache ich da etwas falsch? Ich habe die Vermutung, dass durch die unterschiedelichen Kurbelvorgänge nach absinken des FK auf Grund der angefütterten Platz nie richtig getroffen wird. Ich habe mal gelesen, das nach absinken der Montage auf Grund, gerade mal soviel Schnur wieder eingeholt werden soll, damit sich der Köder am Vorfach über das Futter legt. Ist das wirklich machbar? 
Ich hatte heute kräftigen Gegenwind. Könnte das auch mit dazu beitragen?


----------



## Wabbelfisch (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedern im See - Mache ich etwas falsch?*

ich hab mir anfangs auch immer viel zu viel gedanken gemacht ob das alles richtig ist was ich fabrizier.

mit der Zeit bekommst du ein Gespür dafür ob die Sache passt oder nicht. Aber wenn du die Schnur eingeklipst hast und dir einen Fixpunkt gesucht hast ist doch alles i.O.

Vorausgesetzt du hast auch so ausgeworfen dass dir die Sache mit der eingeklipsten Schnur funzt. Wenn du mal schwächer auswirst ist natürlch näher - aber selbst darüber mach ich mittlerweile keine gedanken mehr. Auf den cm genau muss es ja nicht sein - nur sollten es nicht unbedingt 10-20m sein.

Also jetzt die Antworten auf deine Fragen:

Nein, du machst nichts falsch.


----------



## dr.zeto (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedern im See - Mache ich etwas falsch?*

ich denke auch, dass du nichts falsch machst.
ich glaube, dadurch, dass du an einem baggersee gefischt hast, hast du vielleicht auf einer sandbank deinen futterkorb platziert.
vielleicht hast  du durch das kurbeln den futterkorb quasi über den sand gezogen und irgendeiner vertiefung oder so hat er dann endlich genug halt gefunden.
ich würde mal sagen: soweit alles o.k. weitermachen und üben üben üben... musste auch meine erfahrungen sammeln...


----------



## baggersee (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedern im See - Mache ich etwas falsch?*

Danke Euch. Jetzt bin ich etwas beruhigt #h

Ich schätze mal, dass ich immer so in etwa 2-5m hatte bis die Schnur richtig auf Spannung kam. OK, im Fluss hat man eine Futterspur die auch nicht exakt 1m lang ist ;-)

Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch mal von 40 auf 60gr erhöht, was aber nichts am spannen der Hauptschnur änderte.

Diese Angelmethode macht mir Spass und ich werde es weiter versuchen. Ich denke aber, dass sich die Fische bei diesem sonnigen Wetter mehr zu den warmen Uferzonen hin orientieren, und da kann man ja mit Pose angeln.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedern im See - Mache ich etwas falsch?*

Nabend,
falsch hast du eigentlich nix gemacht. Ich würde bloss einen leichteren Korb nehmen. 60 gr. für nen see ist schon reichlich schwer ich fische ca. 10-30 gr.

Das mit dem Kurbeln ist eigentlich (fast) egal. Darüber würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Manchmal kurbel ich einmal und die Spitze ist gespannt und manchmal 10 mal und ehrlich gesagt bei den Fängen gab es keinen Unterschied. Vllt. lieg es daran das du einen größeren Schnurbogen hast, je nach Wurf. Das ist aber wirklich normal das du mal weniger mal öfters Kurbeln musst.

FF


----------



## baggersee (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedern im See - Mache ich etwas falsch?*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Nabend,
> falsch hast du eigentlich nix gemacht. Ich würde bloss einen leichteren Korb nehmen. 60 gr. für nen see ist schon reichlich schwer ich fische ca. 10-30 gr.
> ...


 
Das beruhigt mich sehr. Wenn man das erste mal feedert ist man sich doch etwas unsicher. Jetzt nicht mehr :vik:
Ich werde beim nächstem mal einen leichteren Futterkorb verwenden.


----------



## Checco (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedern im See - Mache ich etwas falsch?*

Ich hab beim letzten Feedern auch nix gefangen und war mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher gut getroffen zu haben.
So ist angeln ab und zu, du machst alles richtig und nix passiert.
Im Moment laichen die Meisten noch ab und dann haben die nicht wirklich Hunger.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedern im See - Mache ich etwas falsch?*

Auf alle Fälle ist dein Vorfach zu kurz,70cm ist die untere Grenze nur wenn die wie doll beissen würde ich ein kürzeres wählen.
Das Futterkorbgewicht würde ich gerade so schwer wie möglich nehmen um die Wurfweite zu erreichen,sonnst rammst du es gleich in den Untergrund mit einen lauten Knall.

Im Baggersee ist natürlich immer die Frage wie Tief ist das Ding ?
Denn in einigen Gewässern mit "Übertiefen" seht der Fisch im Flachen oder im Mittelwasser und ist mit der Feeder unfangbar.


----------



## esox hunter ef (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedern im See - Mache ich etwas falsch?*

petri erstma,also meine erfahrungen am baggersee mit feedern sind das ich nie weit auswerfe!!! da sich meiner meinung nach die fische immer ufernah aufhalten,besonders wenn der see tief ist(10m),die vorteile sind das man den futterplatz besser anwerfen kann und auch besser trifft;-)
ich benutze bei meiner feeder auch kein schnurklip oder änlisches,
angele wie mit einer winkel pikker,da sieht man die bisse viel schneller!!!
petri heil an alle


----------



## Patrick S. (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedern im See - Mache ich etwas falsch?*



esox hunter ef schrieb:


> petri erstma,also meine erfahrungen am baggersee mit feedern sind das ich nie weit auswerfe!!! da sich meiner meinung nach die fische immer ufernah aufhalten,besonders wenn der see tief ist(10m),die vorteile sind das man den futterplatz besser anwerfen kann und auch besser trifft;-)
> ich benutze bei meiner feeder auch kein schnurklip oder änlisches,
> angele wie mit einer winkel pikker,da sieht man die bisse viel schneller!!!
> petri heil an alle


 
Wie meinst du das mit einem Winkel-Pikker angeln? Denn ich habe das Problem das bei mir die Spitze nicht wirklich auf Spannung kommt...noch vertraue ich dem Feedern nicht wirklich...aber ich bin bereit zu lernen...


----------



## Krüger82 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedern im See - Mache ich etwas falsch?*

Kannst du mir erklären wiso man die bisse an der picker schneller sieht!!!! Angelt man mit der picker denn anders??? Nur weil ein grundblei drauf ist und kein korb siehst du doch die bisse nicht schneller!!!! Wäre nett wenn du mir dazu was sagen könntest!!!
Mfg


----------



## Schurik-SE (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedern im See - Mache ich etwas falsch?*

Mich wundert, dass noch niemand nach der Verwendeten Feederspitze gefragt hat.
Stehende gewässer am besten 1Oz oder 2Oz mit futterkorb bis max 20-30gr, verwenden.

Ich fische mit 1Oz und Futterkorb mit 15gr (Fildosenformat) und klapt bestens. Natürlich bei Wind vielleicht auf 2Oz umsteigen und schwereren Futterkorb nehmen.

Zwecks auf Spannung bringen gibt es halt noch viele weitere Faktoren die eine Rolle spielen wie liegt die Rute oder steht sie ( besseres verhalten bei liegender Rute da die Schnur nicht so weit hochgehalten wird und durch Eigengewicht den Korb zieht) oder Schnurstärke (Eigengewicht) usw.

Also wie die anderen schon sagten hast du nichts falsch gemacht, einfach weiter versuchen. 

Beste Grüße


----------

